# QLD Mackay Upper Pioneer River Flick Session



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

This morning Slide,SamT,Scholly and myself hit the upper reaches of the Pioneer River in between the old Hospital and the new the Ed Casey Bridge.
Firstly many thanks to Slide for finding the easy launching site... :lol: The weather was perfect and just a tad cold but that wore of after a few minutes.
It didn't take long and i was on to a small GTunder the new bridge. I saw it breaking the surface and enticed it with a stiffy minnow. We all headed of to diffrent sections upon the water. Not long after i was able to land a nice flatty in the sandy shallows and in quick sucession another GT.
The other fella's can tell their own stories as several decent fish were taken for the morning. Another good session in the Pioneer and was nice to put a face to a name. Almost forgot....blooded the new outback....yeee haaa
Some pics below...click to enlarge...

Cheers

Bungy...
.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Very jealous...good to see you's get onto a couple though. Bit of firewood there that's for sure!


----------



## SamT (Feb 27, 2011)

As Bungy said, it was a beautiful morning for it. Nice and quiet in that section of the river. With no boat ramp access until the new bridge is finished, the kayakers have it all to ourselves.


----------



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

Love the picks.I would hate to see the difficult access site. Makes it worthwhile when you have a great day.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

great stuff as usual bungy.

nice looking fish and blood on the new kayak as well.

enjoy those cold mornings in mackay. mite have to put a blanket on the bed. didnt your old motorbike have heated handlebars.

all the best'
pete


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

grinner said:


> great stuff as usual bungy.
> 
> nice looking fish and blood on the new kayak as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate

Yeah the beamer had all the bells and whistles..and gotta say i miss the bike and just going for a cruise.
You fella's can have the cold weather..It's been a two woman nite here and out bush for a while... ;-) ..


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Sounds like a good session guys, even with the launch obstacles. I loved my time when I lived in Mackay and spent lots of time in the local creeks and up around Rabbit Island. Ah, the memories..... :lol: Do you ever get out to the rocks off Bucasia? A mate of mine landed the biggest grassy I've ever seen there.


Hi ya Mate

I have fished over there on several occasions with a few decent fish caught. Have also been smoked by rather large unknowns.Eimeo,Dolphin Heads and Blacks Beach are my locals and i like to get out of shore around the mackeral season which is at our door step..


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Lets look at the positives about the launch site, the fish weren't lure shy


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ahh....fond memories of the hospital in the background ;-)

Good to see a few fish were caught, the flatty is quite respectable!


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Looked like an awesome session guys would have loved to come along but got called to Newcastle for work at late notice  I guess we cant get out every week but we can try! The last time I fished down near the new bridge I put in further upstream, you get to the launch site from the headland opposite horse and jockey road. I think it may be private property but there are no gates or fences and the launch site is very good, had no problems last time.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## villefish (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey have you lads had a flick for whiting up that end of the river, lived there for a few years had a ball popper fishing the whiting with good number and good size fish most 30 cm + and have bagged out a few times most time a dozen fish and off home , all done on foot , doing in a kayak would be red hot .


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

villefish said:


> Hey have you lads had a flick for whiting up that end of the river, lived there for a few years had a ball popper fishing the whiting with good number and good size fish most 30 cm + and have bagged out a few times most time a dozen fish and off home , all done on foot , doing in a kayak would be red hot .


Hi ya Mate
I hav'nt popperd for whitting up that way ,however around the mouth and accross the wall i have had great success with the whitting. At the moment with the timber on the launch site it is in the too hard basket.
Are you a mackay local ..if so put your location in your profile and check out the fishing trip section as we head out quite often if your looking for some fishing company.
Cheers

Stevo...


----------



## villefish (Jul 10, 2011)

bungy said:


> villefish said:
> 
> 
> > Hey have you lads had a flick for whiting up that end of the river, lived there for a few years had a ball popper fishing the whiting with good number and good size fish most 30 cm + and have bagged out a few times most time a dozen fish and off home , all done on foot , doing in a kayak would be red hot .
> ...


Don't live there anymore mate will be back when i get my yak in the next few months . love the top of the river what side are you putting in?? some easy spots north side .


----------



## villefish (Jul 10, 2011)

bungy said:


> villefish said:
> 
> 
> > Hey have you lads had a flick for whiting up that end of the river, lived there for a few years had a ball popper fishing the whiting with good number and good size fish most 30 cm + and have bagged out a few times most time a dozen fish and off home , all done on foot , doing in a kayak would be red hot .
> ...


Don't live there anymore mate will be back when i get my yak in the next few months . love the top of the river what side are you putting in?? some easy spots north side .


----------



## SamT (Feb 27, 2011)

Went back to the same spot this morning with my son in a borrowed kayak for his first trip.
A bit quieter than last time, but a 50cm queenfish was a highlight for me (hadn't caught one for years).
My 11 year-old companion's highlight was pretty good too.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

SamT, your fishing buddy would have known he had that Trevally on, he looks stoked too!


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

mackayaker said:


> The last time I fished down near the new bridge I put in further upstream, you get to the launch site from the headland opposite horse and jockey road. I think it may be private property but there are no gates or fences and the launch site is very good, had no problems last time.
> 
> Cheers Scotty


I saw that potential launch site on google earth and was going to check it out at some stage, so you recon its a goer hey?


----------



## villefish (Jul 10, 2011)

bundyboy said:


> mackayaker said:
> 
> 
> > The last time I fished down near the new bridge I put in further upstream, you get to the launch site from the headland opposite horse and jockey road. I think it may be private property but there are no gates or fences and the launch site is very good, had no problems last time.
> ...


As i said I know i few spots to get in top of river if you want some info happy to make a call and tell you where i use to get down .In townsville now so happy to pass on some info .


----------



## villefish (Jul 10, 2011)

bundyboy said:


> mackayaker said:
> 
> 
> > The last time I fished down near the new bridge I put in further upstream, you get to the launch site from the headland opposite horse and jockey road. I think it may be private property but there are no gates or fences and the launch site is very good, had no problems last time.
> ...


As i said I know i few spots to get in top of river if you want some info happy to make a call and tell you where i use to get down .In townsville now so happy to pass on some info .


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

bundyboy said:


> mackayaker said:
> 
> 
> > The last time I fished down near the new bridge I put in further upstream, you get to the launch site from the headland opposite horse and jockey road. I think it may be private property but there are no gates or fences and the launch site is very good, had no problems last time.
> ...


If it is that place I am thinking of, you occasionally get some undesirables along there. Those that know my trade will be aware of the undesirables I am talking about . . . .


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

As a farmer who has to put up with the odd undesirable driving around the place, don't assume that a lack of signage means free passage to the general public.

I've done it myself though


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah well probably not a good place to leave your vehicle by the sounds of it I will think seriously about giving it a miss in the future, pity though.


----------

